# SPD cleats compatible with Crank Brothers pedals?



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

I am getting a new bike soon and would like to try some CB pedals on it. I only have one pair of shoes that have SPD cleats on them. Will these cleats work or will I need to switch out the cleats on my shoes when changing between pedal types?


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

You need to switch the cleats.


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks, that was what I was looking for. I guess I will just stick with the SPD pedals. They have been fine for me thus far and I can buy one pair of XTR pedals for a lot cheaper than two pairs of Candy SL's if I chose to stick with the CB.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Any time you change....*

pedals you need to change cleats. The CB pedals are totally incompatable with SPD cleats. But even "SPD compatable" pedals aren't all created equal. While many non-Shimano "SPD compatable" pedals may look the same, it is VERY rare that you will find non-Shimano pedals that will function properly with shimano brand cleats and vice-versa. It is HIGHLY recommended that you use the cleats that come with the pedals. And it is an absolute must that you use the CB cleats of the CB pedals. They are totaly different from SPD cleats.

Good Dirt


----------

